# 8-week LGD-4033 cycle: blood test results



## ocedar (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm a 37 years old healthy male, no prior use of steroids (I did an ostarine cycle 6 months ago though, with some results but hard to tell if results came from ostarine or renewed motivation + placebo effect).

Anyways. I just finished an 8-week cycle of LGD-4033, at 3 mg/ED, and I'm pretty satisfied with results: very good pump at the gym, and noticeable muscle gains (maybe 1.5 / 2 kilos, from 65 to 67kg).

I wanted to share blood test results, since I haven't seen ones yet on the forums for LGD-4033.

Btw, I bought LGD-4033 from researchsarms.co.uk.

*Hormones :*

*
*(I unfortunately don't have before cycle values)




ValueReference range*Total testosterone*

*
*3.3 ng/mL2.8 - 8.0*Bioavailable testosterone*0.87 ng/mL0.72 - 2.25*Estradiol - E2*8 pg/mL10 - 40*SHGB*15.42 nmol/L14.5 - 49.4 nmol/L)



*Lipids :*

*
*


ValueReference rangeBefore cycleTotal cholesterol1.68 g/L< 21.48HDL0.43 g/L0.60Ratio total / HDL3.91< 52.47LDL1.12 g/L1 - 1.60.79Ratio HDL / LDL0.380.75VLDL0.13 g/L0.09

Thoughts ?

What about PCT ?

Cheers !


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Without any 'before' test bloodwork it's hard to say whether PCT is necessary. Your 'after' values are all within the reference range albeit at the lower value but there's no saying that your values were at the lower end prior to the cycle. The cholesterol values are also worse than before but these will return to normal over time.

Unless you have libido issues I wouldn't bother with any PCT, just steer clear of any hormonal products for the next couple of months.


----------



## ocedar (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all, a quick update two months after the end of my LGD-4033 cycle:

I followed Warsteiner's advice and didn't follow a full blown PCT (nolva, clomid, etc.), especially since both T & Estradiol were at low levels: I just took some T booster like DAA, Tribulus & ZMA, for a couple of weeks.

I don't think I lost much of the modest muscle mass gained during the cycle. One nice thing is I'm still a little pumped like when I was "on", possibly a good side of being "on", and learning to better recruit more muscles fibers.

Anyways, here the blood test i've juste took, 8 weeks after the end of the cycle:




ValueReference range*Total testosterone*

*
*7.72 ng/mL <=> 772 ng/dL2.8 - 8.0

(I was not willing to pay for all other exams this time, I assumed Total T would be a good indicator).

So everything is back to better normal levels


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting the follow-up and it's good to see your total test back up at the top of the reference range. It just goes to show that with SARMS you're not likely to need a serm unless you are using high doses for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

i'd switch from LGD-4033 to food 76kg is 10.5 stone - unless you are 4 foot tall , other than that your testosterone is in range so i dont see the point in doing a PCT.


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

The fact that your T levels were 3.3 ng/mL post cycle and 7.72 ng/mL two months later show that this SARM is quite suppressive, no? Doesn't this defeat the benefits of a SARM? Although I presume it's non-liver-toxicity is a positive.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, SARMS were thought to provide the gains of AAS without the side effects and need for PCT. Unfortunately that isn't proving to be the case with SARMS producing fewer gains and still needing a mild (not necessarily serm) PCT. I've used Ostarine and S4 in the past but I think it's easier just to run a low dose test cycle with some var or winny.


----------



## max12345 (Apr 7, 2013)

Where did you get your blood work done and how much was it?


----------



## ocedar (Feb 10, 2013)

AlwaysANewb said:


> The fact that your T levels were 3.3 ng/mL post cycle and 7.72 ng/mL two months later show that this SARM is quite suppressive, no? Doesn't this defeat the benefits of a SARM? Although I presume it's non-liver-toxicity is a positive.


I didn't lose the little muscle I gained while on it. And I fell no sides, despite the marked changes on T & Estradiol levels; So I wouldn't rule out SARM just yet. At least for me 



max12345 said:


> Where did you get your blood work done and how much was it?


I live in France, I paid 100 euros for the test for total T, free T, Estradiol, SHGB, Lipid profile ( + vitamin d).

2nd test, I paid about 40 euros for total T + lipids + vitamin D.

Here lab prices are set by the government, so it's the same in any lab.


----------

